# US rewards Filipino whistleblowers of polluting ship 'GenMar Defiance'



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> MANILA - Three Filipino crew members who reported their ship illegally dumping waste oil into the Gulf of Mexico have received financial rewards of up to 90,000 dollars each, the US embassy said Thursday.
> 
> The seamen, whose names were withheld for security reasons, received the rewards ranging from 30,000-90,000 dollars each during a ceremony at the US Embassy in Manila. ...cont../..


http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/pinoy-mi...ewards-filipino-whistleblowers-polluting-ship


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

That should bring in more reports.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Good for them, and that should set them up for life back home in the Phils, they will be Peso millionaires.
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Always suspicious when I hear this type of thing.
The ITF used to use the same ploy to 'shop' owners who were *allegedly *underpaying crew.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Unfortunately Bill is right. Only a small proportion are true. There is a growing number of malicious allegations with fabricated evidence in some cases, being made by those chasing these 'golden bounties' causing untold difficulties and determental cost impacts on many innocent operators. Fortunately the US authorities are up to these scams and the perpetrators lose out in the end. However, whilst each and every allegation is investigated the operator suffers commercially. The silverlining is, that many of these operators learn from the experience and take the opportunity to put in place improved MARPOL Compliance programmes which significantly improve their Enviromental performance. Good advice to those tempted is only to blow the whistle if you have 'hard evidence'.


----------

